Ask HN: How often do you follow 9 AM – 5 PM work schedule? - sharedmocha
======
andymoe
Every work day if I can help it. (For the paying job, not the side hustles)
They pay for 40 they get 40. Would adjust a bit if it was a super early
startup because that’s part of the deal sometimes.

------
ddingus
We are right in the middle of a scale effort. The truth is, we are all pulling
50's and sometimes a bit more, until quiet times. At those times, we make sure
family / life balance is good.

In general, yes. That's the schedule when it makes sense. Mostly, we do what
makes sense. Flextime.

All in all, the only real issue is when to have company wide meetings? Because
we have accounts across the US, the middle of the day will work for everyone.

We all know what needs to get done, so we get it done. Lots of things simply
don't matter when. It's all about the things that do matter.

In the past, when working in a more mature environment, yeah. Work the office
hours, make sure they get what they pay for. Give a little, get a little when
needed.

------
airbreather
Some school days I drop off and pick up children, so maybe 9:20am to around
2:40pm in the office, maybe a few hours at home as well.

Other days, might be meetings in the morning thru to evening conference call
with our design center 12 hours time diff, could easily be 7am to 11pm or
more, with the odd hour or two off in between.

But, I am a contractor/consultant and paid by the hour.

------
AwesomeFaic
I do 7/8 to 4 and usually eat at my desk. I'll work longer if needed but I'm
usually twiddling my thumbs for an hour or two a day. Better than my last two
jobs that encouraged 10-14 hour day minimums.

------
sidcool
It's usually 8 to 6.

